# So the new Cannondale CAAD10 2 Force is pretty sexy...



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

[Was going to post picture of bike, low post count, lurk too much!] Just Google search CAAD10 2 Force to see a pic if it helps with giving your insight towards my dilemma.

My LBS sells mainly Cannondales and I want to do my business there but I've just got one question. Is the $2799 price tag a bit crazy to pay for an aluminum bike? I know their CAAD10 is a great frame but would you ever fork over this much money for an aluminum bike? I guess the SRAM Force helps drive the price up. 

To me this bike aesthetically looks amazing but I don't want to be an idiot buying a 2800 dollar aluminum road bike if it isn't worth it. I'm a nut about peoples opinions so that's why I'm asking.


----------



## LONDON-GUY (Oct 3, 2011)

its a good looking bike for sure but I think its over priced.


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

I absolutely hate that color scheme, with that huge 10 on the top tube. And I'm pretty partial to Cannondale ( <3 my System Six)
I also think it's way too expensive. IMO, the best price to quality ratio for the CAAD has always been the Rival option. Much cheaper and only marginally worse in terms of shifting performance. 
Although I would honestly not buy a CAAD10 new, because there are so many available used. They're really reliable frames, so the risk of buying used is very small. I won't suggest Evil Bay because you want to buy from your LBS (commendable) but I would suggest asking if they have used /leftover from 2012 bikes for sale. Just my 2 cents. 

For me the pinnacle of CAAD10 sexyness was that orange and blue CAAD10 4. Right now I think my favorite paint scheme is the one on the Supersix Evo Team, it is just ridiculously awesome.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

What turns me off is the bar tape. 


The paint scheme is one thing, but the bar tape makes the marginal paint scheme and the whole look downright fugly  . Black bar tape would push the paint scheme back up to marginal.

As a side note I don't like the components as well.
 .....


----------



## moskowe (Mar 14, 2011)

Now you mention it, I didn't notice those were FSA wheels. Yuck. Definitely overpriced...


----------



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

Went to my LBS today and they have one in stock. Their price is 2499, almost 300 off MSRP. Does this help make the bike at all worth it? He also showed me a CAAD10 105 2012 which was priced at 1499 and said he could work with me on the price to bring it down a bit. Contemplating...


----------



## Osprey7 (Oct 17, 2012)

Must get a CAAD10....


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

moskowe said:


> Now you mention it, I didn't notice those were FSA wheels. Yuck. Definitely overpriced...


Yep.


That and the groupset.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW, I like the green but I'm a Kawasaki guy (motorcycles) from way back. Agree the bar tape is wack though.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

looigi said:


> FWIW, I like the green but I'm a Kawasaki guy (motorcycles) from way back. Agree the bar tape is wack though.


Wow!


That takes me back too!


----------



## jcgill (Jul 20, 2010)

In my opinion, the 10-2 Force is nice, but the 10-4 Rival is better bang for the buck.

prim07---You mentioned about how much someone would spend on an Aluminum bike.....the answer is a lot more than the 2800 price of the 10-2.....
Go to the Cannondale forum, the CAAD has a cult like following, people are running Dura-Ace, Sram Red, Campy Record and all kinds of top shelf components on the Aluminum frame, not to mention zipp, enve, and other top shelf wheelsets.

I love my Cannondale CAAD10-3 with Ultegra!


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Hard call. A lot of people build up CAAD10 frames with preferred DA or Force. You try hard enough it ends up cheaper in the long run through deals, not to mention you go with the wheels you want off the bat.

But buying the whole bike is the (much) simpler process.


----------



## GDeAngelo (Aug 9, 2009)

I don't think 2799 is to much for an aluminum frame. I love that bike, I really do. But Cannondale has ALWAYS cheaped out on the wheels they put on their bikes, always.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

cda 455 said:


> Yep.
> 
> 
> That and the groupset.


And that it is a Canondale.


----------



## prim07 (Sep 2, 2012)

I bought a CAAD 10 5 for $1300 flat and I'm going to upgrade it. Better deal and the paint job is nicer with team colors


----------



## Duncan.E (Jan 2, 2012)

prim07 said:


> Went to my LBS today and they have one in stock. Their price is 2499, almost 300 off MSRP. Does this help make the bike at all worth it? He also showed me a CAAD10 105 2012 which was priced at 1499 and said he could work with me on the price to bring it down a bit. Contemplating...


If I were in your spot I'd jump on the 2012 CAAD10 5. I prefer SRAM, but 105 is perfectly fine IMO. Lots of money left over for fun upgrades.


----------



## Wookiebiker (Sep 5, 2005)

The only thing I don't like about the look of any of the CAAD10's is the 25mm top cap spacer ... this is a freaking race bike, not relaxed geometry bike ... and the seat post (it's ugly). With a little work though, they can look downright awesome (love my CAAD10).

As for those wondering why you would upgrade an aluminum frame ... The real question is why wouldn't you? It's one of the top aluminum frames on the market. It's light, handles well and rides very well for aluminum ... it's it's pretty cheap to replace compared to most carbon frames.

With SRAM Red and some decent wheels it can be built up to 15 pounds or less, which is plenty light enough for anybody ... and done so for less money than a carbon frame.

Great bikes and I'm glad Cannondale continues to keep Aluminum frames up and running.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

$2790? Not overpriced, although the concept of "overpriced" is a rather poorly-defined one. What matters is whether you like what you get for the money. (I assume you are not selling your last family heirlooms just to get some money for the bike.)

I personally would go for it if I were looking for another bike. I'll be soon and CAAD 10 is on the top of my list.

In any case, this is not "an aluminum bike". This is _The_ Cannondale CAAD. It is not difficult to pay a bit more just for the name alone and the respect it enjoys in the cycling world. Plus and excellent group is also worth the money, if you are going for SRAM Force version.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

Well being that it's aluminum bike that outperforms many carbon bikes almost double it's price, modern aluminum being just as comfortable as carbon and add to the fact that carbon has dropped down to the price of aluminum to manufacture, it sounds ridiculous to pay the premium for carbon outside of aesthetics. Most aluminum bikes ride like crap because manufacturers market them as entry-level with lower grade components. When you have one with really good components (wheels and tires mostly), you really can't tell the difference. If you look around, you'll notice that aluminum race bikes are making a comeback. The CAAD has the same geometry as the Super Six. Specialized redesigned the Allez last year and it now has the geo of the Tarmac. Jamis has their Icon line up for 2013 with geometry of it's highend Xenith. Felt has always had their F Series aluminum bikes that have the same geo as their primo F Series carbon bikes. I'm not a fan of color scheme on the CAAD 10-2 ( I was a huge fan of last year's CAAD 10-1), but a CAAD10 is a CAAD 10. It's worth the money. Some will say it's not worth the money but we're talking the CAAD pedigree. Companies don't sell it if noone wants it. Go to any crit race and I can guarantee you that the most common bikes out there will be Cannondale CAAD.... from the old CAAD 2s up to the CAAD10s.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*if you think this is expensive ...*

... consider the S-Works Allez which is supposed to hit the stores shortly.

Whisper is that it will run $2500+ frame alone.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

cski said:


> ... consider the S-Works Allez which is supposed to hit the stores shortly.
> 
> Whisper is that it will run $2500+ frame alone.


Wow!! If this is true, a full blown bike will be pushing $4.5-5K retail. Crazy!


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

I like that green but it's a bit too much Liquigas for me.


----------



## AvantDale (Dec 26, 2008)

Go with the Rival build...

Pulled off the WW forum









Weight Weenies • View topic - You're all probably tired of CAAD10s [sub 16 finally!]


----------



## NWS Alpine (Mar 16, 2012)

Creakyknees said:


> I like that green but it's a bit too much Liquigas for me.


You mean Cannondale Factory green.


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

A crit racer may want to pick up the Rival for $2000 (or last year's Rival for even less) and spend the extra money on a race wheelset.


----------



## ziscwg (Apr 19, 2010)

As I remember, Cannondale did not have a high end group on their CAAD line until recently. 

What they were finding people doing was a customer would buy the CAAD for the great frame, strip it, and put high end comp on it and race with it.

After a while Cannondale started to put high end components on a few models. It ended up they could not keep these in stock at all

So, now you see a lot more CAAD10 frames with high end parts.

If you are saying you think this is an overpriced bike, have you ridden one?? 

(I mean a real ride, not a parking lot stint)


----------



## Wookster (Oct 2, 2011)

Not for me I'm afraid!


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

ziscwg said:


> As I remember, Cannondale did not have a high end group on their CAAD line until recently.
> 
> What they were finding people doing was a customer would buy the CAAD for the great frame, strip it, and put high end comp on it and race with it.
> 
> ...



Actually, the CAADs were always available with high end components. Then Cannondale decided to do like every other manufacturer and jump on the "carbon is better" bandwagon around the time the CAAD 9 was introduced. This meant aluminum had to be downgraded with lower end components. Can't fault them. Plastic is more profitable than metal. What they weren't expecting was for people to buy those CAADs and upgrade them. Their frames were good.... Really good. People knew this and it didn't quite deter people from wanting them. Even bike shops were buying framesets and building them up with higher end stuff. Cannondale finally paid attention and realized that they had an iconic bike that wasn'rt going to be put on the back burner for the latest fad....Well at least by people in the know. They had no choice if they wanted that marketshare. Racers and enthusiasts are who dictated the CAAD's future. Can't ignore the market that spends the most on your product.


----------

